#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] how to have multiple inputs and outputs?

## Sticky_Frogg

Hi 

I've been plugging away at this for hours and lost in a world of IF so I'm admitting defeat and asking for help from the experts.  

I want the status column (E) to show me particular answers when it checks through multiple inputs.  I can probably get rid of column C but I thought it might help.  I've attached a mock spreadsheet (I think).  Can anyone help please?

Thank you

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Hi try this.  BtW, you had an extra space at the end of D2 which threw things out...

----------


## Sticky_Frogg

Hi Glenn,

Thanks for that.  It worked, for the most part, but for some reason it wouldn't work properly on the no data required ones.  I decided to simplify the whole thing by separating the two phases on the spreadsheet so it had a lot less to look up.  I think it'll be easier to track the phases that way too.

Thank you for your help.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Odd - it works OK in the example...  Still, if you've got what you need out of it, glad to have helped! If that (more or less!!!) takes care of your original question, please select Thread Tools from the menu link above and mark this thread as SOLVED. It'd also be appreciated if you were to click the add Reputation button at the foot of any of the posts of those who helped you reach a solution.

----------


## Sticky_Frogg

Hi Glenn,

I know I couldn't work out why it didn't work.  I thought it could be because some of the data pulled through formulas in the first place.  I knew about the solved and I think I've done that.  I didn't know about the adding reputation but I've done that now too.  Thanks for the tips to a newbie  :Smilie:

----------

